# XOLO q800 OR lava IRIS 504q... plz advise



## atiwaand (Jul 9, 2013)

hi.. i am really confused between xolo q800 and lava 504q

    my doubts are as follws.....

 i know all the specification performance review benchmarks. Also i can live with 4.5 inch qHD scrn.....

  1. The price diff btween them is around 2000 and lava provides flip cover(500/-) OTG cable(500/-) scrnguard (250/-) for free....  Also full HD screen And panorama cam feature

 2.  my biggest query is can we connect external(32GB pendrive to xolo.. i know we can to lava504q ......  be very sure about this 'coz that can change my dicision

3. transferring the data to SD card..... is it possible in any phone...(i think it can be done in lava..not sure  but be advised)

4. also want the relation between lava and xolo ... are these companies same???  is xolo the sub company of lava.. or waht... plz be advised.....


in detail plzzzzz i am planning to bye in next week......


  BTW ..  i am using LAVA M30 for the last 2&1/2 yrs... and it worked absolutely fine... headfone sound quality is excellent......


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

I would say, go for LAVA Iris 504q........ or XOLO Play if u can

Transferring data to SD card can be done in Q800 for sure. Anyways, you can gain this access by rooting the device(rooting method available for both)

In specs of LAVA, OTG support is listed. So it should support it.

I'm too curious about relation between LAVA n XOLO(if any). I remember the first Intel phone, XOLO X900 from LAVA !!!


----------



## Empirial (Jul 9, 2013)

Xolo Q800 is Good but Lava Iris 504Q is Better


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 10, 2013)

+1 for Lava iris 504q.


----------



## deepankdude (Jul 30, 2013)

Please remember that both XOLO and LAVA are parent child brand meaning LAVA owns XOLO and XOLO was formed to be an INTEL Chipset series phones and currently all Q series phone are non Intel based and so is the new T series like Xolo Play.

Frankly go with XOLO q800 because it is a time tested device and currently my 2 friends own it since past 2-3 months and going by their reviews they havent faced any complaint yet. You can get it under 10K, quad core chipset and no gesture control clutter coz i feel indian brands are still not matured to use such features properly.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

deepankdude said:


> Please remember that both XOLO and LAVA are parent child brand meaning LAVA owns XOLO and XOLO was formed to be an INTEL Chipset series phones and currently all Q series phone are non Intel based and so is the new T series like Xolo Play.
> 
> Frankly go with XOLO q800 because it is a time tested device and currently my 2 friends own it since past 2-3 months and going by their reviews they havent faced any complaint yet. You can get it under 10K, quad core chipset and no gesture control clutter coz i feel indian brands are still not matured to use such features properly.


But i have heard complaints from people about the horrible service from Xolo.Is the risk worth taking ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> But i have heard complaints from people about the horrible service from Xolo.Is the risk worth taking ?



Warranty and service is the biggest issue with phones from Lava, Intex, Karbonn, etc. So, whatever you buy, make sure service in your area is excellent.

I frequently visit a town in Maharastra, which is my hometown. There, you cannot buy any Lava phone other than from the distributor, because the only service center in the area is run by the distributor himself. So, if you have bought a phone online, or from other town, or even from another store, he does not honour warranty. Just does not service your phone in case of a problem.

So, be careful when buying such brands.


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Jul 31, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Warranty and service is the biggest issue with phones from Lava, Intex, Karbonn, etc. So, whatever you buy, make sure service in your area is excellent.
> 
> I frequently visit a town in Maharastra, which is my hometown. There, you cannot buy any Lava phone other than from the distributor, because the only service center in the area is run by the distributor himself. So, if you have bought a phone online, or from other town, or even from another store, he does not honour warranty. Just does not service your phone in case of a problem.
> 
> So, be careful when buying such brands.




This shows that the distributor dosent has authorised service center.As you said he will only service if purchased by him.But in authorised service center there is not such kind of policy


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 2, 2013)

Xolo doesn't have physical service centre but Micromax,Lava & Karbonn have.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 2, 2013)

sumit05 said:


> Xolo doesn't have physical service centre but Micromax,Lava & Karbonn have.



When I purchased XOLO Q800 Few Months back, I Asked Xolo care through E-mail that What about After sales services, They Replied that If you Call Xolo care then Company persons will pick up Your phone from home and after repairing or servicing they will return your phone within 8 days. So i purchased XOLO Q800. m

OP Should Go for Xolo Play IMO.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> When I purchased XOLO Q800 Few Months back, I Asked Xolo care through E-mail that What about After sales services, They Replied that If you Call Xolo care then Company persons will pick up Your phone from home and after repairing or servicing they will return your phone within 8 days. So i purchased XOLO Q800. m
> 
> OP Should Go for Xolo Play IMO.




I am too planning to buy Xolo Q800...did you face any issues till now with the phone/service?? Also let me know if you can install apps/games on the sd card??


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

I did Not fave Any Issue Till i used it now ma bro. is using it without any problems.  I purchased that phone at launch for 12.5k. Yes i could Move apps. or games to SD Card. it has that feature as i used to play heavy games on that Like MC2, NFSMW, Real Racing 2 by moving apps to SD Card. it could Not play Real Racing 3 though.

Now You can get Xolo Q800 around 10k easily . but Xolo Play T1000 Looks better with Tegra 3 and HD Display IMO.
I never called XOLO Care till Date Because there is no issue with Phone till now.


----------



## deepankdude (Aug 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> But i have heard complaints from people about the horrible service from Xolo.Is the risk worth taking ?



The thing is service as a whole is sad in India apart from apple and blackberry but it might be coz of their low user base.

If you have a service center in your city then it won't be much of a problem. Please do check if u have a service center in ur place before you buy else getting it serviced will be a headache.


----------



## YogeshCopper (Aug 12, 2013)

does xolo Q800 support OTG??BTW xolo downgraded mt6589 to mt6589M but consumers find their phones have mt6589W-M(difference 48mhz in gpu speed) just telling


----------

